# can someone ID this plant for me?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

don't know what it is... 
http://yfrog.com/77img0066nzjx


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

appears to be some kind of small crypt. the pic quality isnt spectacular


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

nvm i found out it was a terrestial plant sold as an aquatic plant... apparently i can grow 2 types of terrestial plants very well.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It could be_ Spathiphyllum_, which is very difficult to grow submersed, although it is not killed by submersion. It really belongs in a flower pot. Perhaps with high CO2 and high light it might grow submersed, but I don't think it is worth the effort. Is it growing at all for you?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah! it looks like that! actually it has grown very well. i bought it at petsmart and it was just stems with no roots and the leaves were dark green and broad. now it has formed roots and small leaves light green leaves that have almost like a glittering luster... not even joking the leaves look like they have small shiny pores. it has formed 2 daughter plantlets and they've been doing very well.
i also had this other garden plant from petsmart... i remember niko posting those pictures with that guy and the weed hacker trimming mondo grass. he posted the two pictures of terrestial plants. well i had both of them and they both did very well in my tank.


----------

